# Easton EA90 SLX vs. Easton Ascent 2



## yankeesuperfan

Hey guys looking at getting a new pair of wheels and really like these two. I will be using them for some training but mostly racing. I will be switching them between a road races and time trials. Which do you guys think would be a better option. Are the R4 hubs very much better than the R3? Price is not really a concern, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rellimreeb

I have a set of the Orion II's (just a few more spokes). I honestly can't imagine much nicer hubs than the R3's, but hey who knows. Haven't broken a spoke yet, which I'm sure will generate lots of cursing, but the R3's are so smooth, and I think they're beautiful hubs. They look very clean w/ the spokes threading directly into the flanges. 

If I had to do it over again and was still in the market for some pre-built wheels, I'd go w/ the Tempest wheelset, to be honest. I think you'd want the more aero profile for your TT's. 

My goal is to obtain backing from the finance committee (wife) for a set of Niobium 30 rims/tune hubs/cx ray custom build. That build is the shitz IMHO


----------



## LookDave

I like my Ascent II's a lot, and think the R3 hubs are great - very smooth. Haven't tried SLX's or anything else with R4 hub, so can't compare. One thing to keep in mind (and forgive me if you already know all about this) is that Ascent II's have a recommended weight limit - if you're getting up towards 190 or 200 pounds, you'll want to think Orion II's or the SL rather than Ascent II's/SLX, particularly for racing. And I agree with the post about considering Tempests (or whatever the new equivalent is - EA70's?) as a somewhat more aero profile and thus potentially preferable for time trials. Same price range.


----------



## Seattleblu

I have a pair of the EA90 SLX's and they are a great wheel. I also have the Circuit's and like them for a general training wheel. The SLX's are very smooth, light and I use them mainly for races (of the hilly variety). Regarding the hubs - the R4 hubs are smooth (not silent like the R3's) and don't have the maintenance issues like the R3 since they incorporate the j-bend instead of straight pull's. I would highly recommend them if you want a great wheel at a reasonable price.





yankeesuperfan said:


> Hey guys looking at getting a new pair of wheels and really like these two. I will be using them for some training but mostly racing. I will be switching them between a road races and time trials. Which do you guys think would be a better option. Are the R4 hubs very much better than the R3? Price is not really a concern, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

